# IPA Vs. Pannel Wipe



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Which would be better? (as in give a more powerful stripping effect)

IPA undiluted or a halfords can of pannel wipe at a fiver?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Either....

Also to consider....

- white mineral spirit
- paraffin
- petrol

They all have the same effect - solvents, it just depends which smell you like the best


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ClioToby said:


> Which would be better? (as in give a more powerful stripping effect)
> 
> IPA undiluted or a halfords can of pannel wipe at a fiver?


Why would you want to use undiluted IPA


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

At what ratio should IPA be diluted? I used it neat without thinking.

...Come to think of it, the bottle is pretty small.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A very strong solution would be 50:50 but others suggest 1:4, I think Optimum say 15% is enough


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

panel wipe is more effective.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you Got a link for the panel wipe from Halfords at all, is it safe to use on a regular basis, no paint damage later on in life.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you Got a link for the panel wipe from Halfords at all, is it safe to use on a regular basis, no paint damage later on in life.


Panel wipe is what's used in bodyshops etc. and it is safe. I used to use it a lot when I was spraying car parts.

It can be found in your local car paint shop pretty cheap :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Most panel wipe/silicone remover products contain IPA along with xylene etc. - remember to wear a mask. 

A silicone remover will remove more than IPA. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CarPro Eraser is another alternative. 

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Never use undiluted IPA on paint.

Good shout by Alan there on Eraser. I've used it a good few times now and really like it. Certainly more pleasant to use for the hobbyist than panel wipe or IPA. It's downside is it's cost, but you actually don't need to use much at all for it to be effective.


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> Either....
> 
> Also to consider....
> 
> ...


Paraffin will still leave an oily residue which you'll have to cleaned off with something slse!!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

parrafins for lubricating pads, not wiping a car down

Seriously though guys, the days of doing IPA wipedowns after polishing a section or a whole panel are long gone. its just not needed anymore


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I use panel wipe. Find it removes more than IPA alone.

CarPro Eraser impressed me more than both. Very very impressed by it and my C1 hasn't moved since it was applied.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> parrafins for lubricating pads, not wiping a car down
> 
> Seriously though guys, the days of doing IPA wipedowns after polishing a section or a whole panel are long gone. its just not needed anymore


interesting comment could you please explain why very interested in the answer :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Alan W said:


> CarPro Eraser is another alternative.
> 
> Alan W


I've been removing polishing oils for the last couple of years with Upol panel wipe but decided to try Eraser last week.
The only way the Eraser was effective was when i used about 4 times more product than when i was using the Upol, so back to the panel wipe i went.
What i did find was using Eraser for a final wipedown before LSP left the car looking great so i will always keep a bottle in for that very reason.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Not BS in all circumstances.

Try it on un-lacquered paint


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Interesting THREAD worth a read guys! 

Alan W


----------

